# Sphaerichthys osphromenoides



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi guys... itchy fingers i guess.. decided to take a pic of my little gourami..
Hope you guys like..

Enjoy..


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

great picture!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks Suzanne.. i'm trying to take pics of its cousin as well, the S. vaillanti but they are soooooooo shy.. its hard to get a good shot.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

man that picture is amazing!! I love chocolate gauramis!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

How do you make a pic like that? With the black back an all....


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

holo..you do have a spelling problem..hahaha.. its gourami..

Obetta.. i didnt make it.. i took it with my cam.. the back ground was already black.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

But how do you get it so vivid? I've tried with black backgrounds before, but they never turn out


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

hooked on phonics failed me! beautiful shot again man.

that's not photoshoped ran??


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Well.. i didnt do much on photoshop.. all that was done was to make sure all the colours appeared as they ought to.. e.g. black is really black and not a really dark grey. that and cleaned up some particles in the water. I didnt do any major cropping out of fish and pasting on a black background if thats what you mean..
Lighting is essential in close ups.. very very essential


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah colour correcting in PS is fair game for sure. Pretty amazing job man, probably one of the best fish shots I have seen!


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Maybe I am wrong, but doesn't chocotate gouramis like to be in a school?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

not really.. sometimes i guess.. but when food comes out or its mating time.. watch for the dominants.. they peck away..


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Great pic. Love the colour on it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ran i am late! Beautiful gourami.... I -never- see those guys in such beautiful colour...


----------

